# pattaya



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Would like to visit pattaya for 3 weeks just before Christmas, can anyone advise on what travel agent to use or if booking a flight and a hotel separately would be best. Any recommendations on hotels near to beach and bars?

Thanking you in anticipation

Moe


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

moebaj said:


> Would like to visit pattaya for 3 weeks just before Christmas, can anyone advise on what travel agent to use or if booking a flight and a hotel separately would be best. Any recommendations on hotels near to beach and bars?
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation
> 
> Moe


Your best bet on airfares and travel agencies would be in your home country. Agencies in Thailand by IATA regulations would be prohibited from issuing you a ticket for any flight originating outside of Thailand.

Hotels are up for grabs. Hopefully someone will have info on hotels for you.


Jet Lag..


----------



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply


----------

